# Minnesota Vikings Cheerleaders



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

my daughter Krisan could use some votes.. 
on the main page click on Take Our Instant Fan Poll
http://www.vikings.com/Index.aspx

and see what my other daughter, Sarah, is up to..with several other gals.
http://www.vikings.com/NewsArticle_Chee ... 51508.aspx


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

No [email protected] comments yet? What the heck?


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I never would've posted if I thought I'd get idiot responses.. I think for the most part us gun/archery/fishing/hunting buffs can be respectful if we want.. ('cmon, these are my daughters we're talking about here, just like the other girls are someone else's daughters.)
The girls really do a lot of good things through the vikings organization and who would have thought that being cheeleaders would have taken them to so many places.. One is in Afganistan now and they both just got back not long ago from Iraq visiting troops during the super bowl. It was a life changing experience for the both of them. Glad I never discouraged them from pursuing what they wanted to do. Several years ago the oldest daughter's dancing took her around the world..


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

You seem to be and should be VERY proud gunattic!!! :beer: :beer: 
If you can talk them into switching over to the Broncos cheer team they would be a welcome addition to the squad!!!!! oke:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I would love to hunt with you sometime. :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Very cool! Congrats to all of your daughter's success!

Ryan


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

woodpecker said:


> You seem to be and should be VERY proud gunattic!!! :beer: :beer:
> If you can talk them into switching over to the Broncos cheer team they would be a welcome addition to the squad!!!!! oke:


Broncos??? No, no, no, the Colts. Remeber what I said in the sports forum?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Broncos?....Colts?.....Nah, I hope they stay right where they're at! Hopefully they get dear old dad tickets every once and a while.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Rock on! Be darn proud! And ya, tickets for dad are an excellent fathers day gift. My boy, 12, is bound and determined to want to play for the Vikings. They could use him!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Hunt with him, heck, does your daughter hunt? lol.

But on a serious note, that is awesome that they did that for the boys over in the sand box. I be they will remember that day for quite a while. haha. Awesome stuff.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I could not find the place you talked about voting. Maybe provide a better link.

As for Kasandra, she is the at the top of this link And Sara is the 8th one down. http://www.vikings.com/NewsArticle_2008 ... 43008.aspx


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Holy he11!!!! I just looked at h20fwlr's link and saw a girl that is a close family friend and lived across the street from me growing up (after we showed them that house for sale). Bailey bazzachini is her name, her dad was my hockey coach and taught me how to skate when I was 5. I had to check out Baileys facebook after this and saw a pic or two of her with Krisan. Small world!

I also saw 3 others from Plymouth/wayzata... REPRESENTIN!


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

h2ofwlr http://www.vikings.com
on the right hand side of the main image article in the lower right corner there is a 'Take our instant fan Poll'
Click on the 'Take our Instant Fan Poll'


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

It is 50/50 right now for her.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm pretty sure Hillsboro is where Hunt4P&Y's family is from.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Fabulous Gunattic,just fabulous.
Congrats to you and your daughters!


----------



## krazysmurf (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats they both made it, so no sibling rivalry on this one!


----------

